# Bored late at night? Woodworking Videos!



## woodnthings

There a bunch of tool demos and other cool stuff here!
AWFS 2009 woodworking show
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/toolschool&temp=yes
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## GeorgeC

Bill, looks like you got SPAMED. We had two new overachievers join us over the evening.

It is bad enough when they start their own threads, but to interfere in the middle of a legitimate thread is just plain obnoxious.

G


----------

